# Nikon 24-70 for Cheap



## iflynething (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm always browsing craiglist and found a LNIB 24-70 in Charleston for $1,400. The seller got the lens as a graduation from college gift.

I sent him an e-mail asking what is the absolute lowest price he would take for the lens. I was going to offer $600 and I drive and pick up the lens. Honestly, since it was a gift, I don't consider it a lowball offer, essentially, he's not loosing money on the lens!

I guess all he can do is say no....

I have a D3 arriving Friday!

I need a full frame zoom lens!

I'm lusting lusting lusting 

~Michael~


----------



## TheSolicitor (Jul 18, 2010)

Charleston, SC or WV?

The reason I ask is that I lived in Charleston SC for three years, and if the kid just graduated, there's a great likelihood that I know him.  Either way, he doesn't lose on the deal, no matter how you slice it!  I mean, I'm a little shocked it's on CL and not Fleabay.


----------



## iflynething (Jul 18, 2010)

It's Charleston, SC.

I love to go down there. Honestly, if it was fake or something and he didn't show or something, there is ALWAYS something to shoot in Charleston. I'd meet him tomorrow if he agreed to $600 for a 24-70, not to cheat him out but I mean....it was a graduation gift.

~Michael~


----------



## TheSolicitor (Jul 19, 2010)

Absolutely!  The Holy City is a special place!  I don't feel like you're cheating him out of the lens or anything...and anyone who pops that as a graduation gift is a lucky dude!  I'm jealous.

For goodness' sakes...it's Charleston in summer time...how do you go wrong?  I don't see how you do.  Living there was a boon for my photography.  There was always something different to shoot, someone different on the street, or an exciting event going on.  Having moved away...I miss it something bad!

Good luck on the lens!


----------



## flashfiles (Jul 19, 2010)

i don't trust people on graigslist, so I don't buy second hand stuff unless I know the person


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 19, 2010)

Ask to see his diploma.  Ask to see it in a public place.

If he doesn't have one from this year, the lens is likely stolen.


----------



## iflynething (Jul 19, 2010)

I have both bought and sold on Craiglist, you just have to watch yourself.

The lens has been sold anyways, at that price its not a surprise.

~Michael~


----------



## iflynething (Jul 19, 2010)

I have both bought and sold on Craiglist, you just have to watch yourself.

The lens has been sold anyways, at that price its not a surprise.

~Michael~


----------



## Patrice (Jul 19, 2010)

iflynething said:


> .... not to cheat him out but I mean....it was a graduation gift.
> 
> ~Michael~



Personally I don't like the tone of this at all. Of course you are cheating him out of money, your cheating him out of the fair market value for the lens. This is assuming he did acquire the lens as a present and that he is trusting you to be the judge of the value, because if he is knowledgeable of the lens he would likely not accept such a low offer.

Come on now, because some one may be naive does not justify taking advantage. 

However, if both parties are informed and well aware of what they are doing, then you deserve a 'gear gloat' thread if you get that lens at that price.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 19, 2010)

^^^  Too right.

There is no way you should get a 24-70mm for $600.  Karma dude, it's for real.


----------



## iflynething (Jul 19, 2010)

Talked with thbe seller and she has already sold the lens.

~Michael~


----------

